# Loch im Teich, Schaden auffinden und flicken



## amselmeister (17. Feb. 2018)

Hallo


Ihr habe ja sicher mein anderes Thema gelesen (oder auch nicht) da es aber nicht zu unübersichtlich wird und ja auch andere User das besser wiederfinden sollen ,wollte ich die Thematik der Leckortung und Beseitigung gerne hier näher Erläutert bekommen.


Hoffe ja das nun keiner sauer ist das ich das Thema nochmal so breit trete, aber für mich als „nicht Teich Freak“ ist so ein Loch erst mal ein Schock und ich weiß nicht genau was nun zu tun ist bzw einige sachen sind noch unklar.


Also mein Teich verliert Wasser, seit ca 3 Wochen schätze ich. Das fing genau seit dem Frost an. Daher dachte ich nicht an eine Beschädigung.

Der Wasserstand ist nun circa 30cm gefallen. 70cm Tief ist der Teich. Könnt auch die Bilder in meiner Gallerie gucken.


So gelesen habe ich den trick mit der Milch und das man ja erst mal so lange warten muss bis das Wasser nicht mehr sinkt. Ich habe nun einen Tag keine Veränderung festgestellt und schon mal etwas Milch am Rand verteilt Ich konnte so nichts sehen.


Gibt es da noch tricks um ein Loch zu finden?


Das zweite große Fragezeichen ist die Teichfolie selbst. Wie wichtig ist es zu wissen welche Folie es genau ist um die ggf zu flicken?

Der Teich ist nehme ich an 35 Jahre alt. Habe den vor 5 jahren übernommen.

Anhand der Folie was ich bislang sehen kann und da bei Der Hausübernahme eine restrolle in der Garage stand auf der man was lesen konnte nehme ich an das es sich bei der Teichfolie um ECB (Ethylen-Copolymer-Bitumen) handelt. Also Bahnen für ein Flachdach. Circa 2,2mm dick.


Kann man das mit so Reparatur Sets für Teiche machen oder sollte man das generell mit was anderem machen?

Wie genau geht man vor bei so einer Flick Aktion. Wetter, Temparatur, Tricks.


Danke im voraus


----------



## koiteich1 (17. Feb. 2018)

Das kann spannend werden 
Hohl mir jetzt eine Tüte Chips und ein


----------



## amselmeister (17. Feb. 2018)

koiteich1 schrieb:


> Hohl mir jetzt eine Tüte Chips und ein



Genau das meinte ich damit eigentlich nicht. Also ich wollte keine " du weißt doch was zu tun ist, stell dich nicht so an´" Seitenlange Diskusion von Vollprofis an einen Laien . Sondern was sachlichen was uns auch weiter bringt. )


----------



## Michael H (17. Feb. 2018)

Hallo

Ist ja alles schön und gut , das du versuchen willst die Folie zu flicken aber rentiert sich das bei der Teich - ( Folien ) - Größe ..? Und wenn du sie doch wieder dicht bekommen solltest fängt das Spiel in ein paar Wochen vielleicht wieder woanders an ....

Also schmeiß alles raus und hol dir ne neue Folie und du hast wieder Jahre ruhe . Würde doch schon eine 1 mm Baumarkt Folie tuen und die sollte doch erschwinglich sein .

EDIT : P.S. bin selbst noch Laie und sehe mich noch lange nicht als Profi ....


----------



## Zacky (17. Feb. 2018)

Hi Andre.

Auch wenn es sehr schmerzt, aber ich würde die Lecksuche aufgeben und einfach komplett neue Folie einlegen. Bei 30 Jahren Folienlebenszeit ist meiner Meinung nach das Lebensende erreicht und Lebens-verlängernde Maßnahmen halten nur wenige Monate.


----------



## koiteich1 (17. Feb. 2018)

@amselmeister Das ist auch nicht böse gemeint aber das läuft wieder auf das selbe hinaus,.


----------



## Alfii147 (17. Feb. 2018)

Wenn du Spaß an der Sache - Teich gefunden hast..

Goldfische umsiedeln in einen Intexpool (kostet 50-60 €).
Kannst dich im Sommer auch mal reinlegen 

Alles raus beim Teich, eventuell gleich etwas umbauen, oder zumindest tiefer machen.
Neue Folie reinlegen, deine Pflanzzonen/Bereiche anlegen - fertig!


----------



## amselmeister (17. Feb. 2018)

Man kann das nur ganz grob überschlagen aber eine EPDM Folie für diese größe in 1,1mm kostet circa 300€ oder?
Klar ist das erschwinglich, aber ich habe aus Persönlichen Gründen weder das Geld (das würde zur Not weniger das Problem) aber vorallem nicht die Zeit um dieses Projekt durchzuziehen.
Ich weiß dass das viele nicht verstehen da der Teich ihr Hobby ist in das die Ihre ganze Zeit stecken aber es wäre nett wenn das so Akzeptiert wird und so gut es geht rat gegeben werden kann für Maßnahmen ohne neubau.

Denn ich sage mal so. Was kostet mich die lecksuche an Zeit und Geld nun. Nicht viel finde ich . Also im vergleich zum neubau.

mit geht es vorallem darum ob jemand diese Folie kennt und ob das normal ist das man aus ECB einen Teich macht


----------



## troll20 (17. Feb. 2018)

Also wenn ich das so lese......
Dein Teich mit 3000 Litern, Also Folie so 5 x 4 m bei 5€ /m² dann bist du die sorgen für 100€ los.
Da würde ich nach 10 Jahren nicht mal überlegen irgend was zu probieren.


----------



## amselmeister (17. Feb. 2018)

Es geht ja nicht um das Geld, sondern um die Arbeit wie ich schon schrieb.
Habe mal geschaut im Netz . Preis knapp 10€ m² und dann knapp 30m² Folie sagte der Rechner.


----------



## koiteich1 (17. Feb. 2018)

Ein Teich macht immer Arbeit egal ob klein oder groß !!!

Wenn ich dazu keine Zeit oder Lust habe bleibt nur eins:

Fische abgeben und zuschütten.

Du hast jetzt genug gute Ratschläge bekommen und willst die irgendwie nicht akzeptieren.
Aber irgendwie denke ich du suchst die Eierlegende Wollmilchsau und die gibt es leider in deinem Fall noch nicht.

troll20 hat doch oben geschrieben 5€ der m² aber dann kommst du auch wieder mit 10€ m² ????

Ich bin jetzt raus da sich hier alles im Kreise dreht.


----------



## amselmeister (17. Feb. 2018)

Ich weiß ihr habt ja auch recht, hoffe aber das ihr mir trotzdem etwas helft , bei diesen anderen Umständen



Habe bei 2 Läden geschaut . EPDM 1,1 mm - 9,90€ also was willst du?

Ich habe das doch mehrfach erklärt, aber ihr wollt einfach nicht akzeptieren das es auch Leute gibt die einen Teich auch normal oder nebenbei Betreiben wollen und müssen und das nicht zur Lebensaufgabe machen können.

Trotzdessen möchte ich das bestmöglich machen und suche deshalb ja rat bei euch.


----------



## troll20 (17. Feb. 2018)

amselmeister schrieb:


> Habe mal geschaut im Netz . Preis knapp 10€ m² und dann knapp 30m² Folie sagte der Rechner.


Also 3.000 Liter = 3m³ das wäre dann 3m lang x 1m breit x 1m tief, Folie mit genug überhang wäre dann im Höchstfall + 0,5m Überhang.
Also 6 x 4m =24m²  das ganz zB von hier https://www.teichfolie-webshop.de/?...522dbKCDE3msJAjWwdYTE5_PpAgjThXEaAsHsEALw_wcB
EPDM 6,67€/m² für 1,02mm Stärke = 160,08€
oder
PVC 3,75€/m² mit 1mm = 90,00€


----------



## amselmeister (17. Feb. 2018)

koiteich1 schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt raus da sich hier alles im Kreise dreht.



Das tut es sich eigentlich nur durch dieses immer wiederkehrendes beschwerden und unnötigen Tips die ich gleich in Post #1 gebeten habe zu vergessen. 
Denn warum wollte ich den Teich gleich komplett dicht machen?


----------



## amselmeister (17. Feb. 2018)

troll20 schrieb:


> Also 3.000 Liter = 3m³ das wäre dann 3m lang x 1m breit x 1m tief, Folie mit genug überhang wäre dann im Höchstfall + 0,5m Überhang.
> Also 6 x 4m =24m² das ganz zB von hier https://www.teichfolie-webshop.de/?...522dbKCDE3msJAjWwdYTE5_PpAgjThXEaAsHsEALw_wcB
> EPDM 6,67€/m² für 1,02mm Stärke = 160,08€
> oder
> PVC 3,75€/m² mit 1mm = 90,00€




OK, weiß ich bescheid, wie gesagt, Geld wäre nicht das Problem #1 sondern eher die Zeit für den Umbau und das Know How


----------



## Michael H (17. Feb. 2018)

troll20 schrieb:


> Also wenn ich das so lese......
> Dein Teich mit 3000 Litern, Also Folie so 5 x 4 m bei 5€ /m² dann bist du die sorgen für 100€ los.
> Da würde ich nach 10 Jahren nicht mal überlegen irgend was zu probieren.


Hallo
Globus 2,50 Euro , sind auch öfters 20 % Tage ...


----------



## tosa (17. Feb. 2018)

du hast jetzt folgende Möglichkeiten:

1. Fische raus in einen günstigen Index-Pool, alte Folie kleinschneiden und rausholen, neue Folie rein, Kosten ca. 200 Euro; Zeitaufwand max. 1 Tag.

2. du versuchst 2-3 Tage das Loch zu finden, hoffst das du den richtigen Kleber dazu findest, hoffst das es nur 1 Loch ist, füllst wieder auf, mit etwas Pech ist es ein 2. Loch und du fängst von vorne wieder an. Kosten: Kleber, Folie etc. 50 Euro.

3. du verschenkst die Fische, reißt die Folie raus, besorgst dir etwas Erde von einer Baustelle und schaufelst das Loch zu, Kosten 20 Euro, Zeitaufwand 1 Tag

So, durch welches Tor möchtest du jetzt gehen?


----------



## amselmeister (17. Feb. 2018)

Ist zwar schon wieder alles OT hier aber 2,50€ m² das kann ja nicht viel sein, oder ist PVC


----------



## troll20 (17. Feb. 2018)

Michael H schrieb:


> Globus 2,50 Euro , sind auch öfters 20 % Tage ...


günstiger wirst du bestimmt noch mehr finden, meist jedoch dann nicht mehr in 1mm stärke sondern nur als diese deklariert


----------



## amselmeister (17. Feb. 2018)

tosa schrieb:


> So, durch welches Tor möchtest du jetzt gehen?


Eine Mischung aus allem.

Vorstellbar ist alles. Aber deine Zeitaufwands Einschätzungen passen bei mir gar nicht. Das wäre bei euch evtl 1Tag. Bei mir sicher nicht. 

ausserdem wollte ich von euch keine Vorschläge was genau ich machen soll. Das hatten wir doch schon im anderen Thread. Hier geht es doch um das Loch ansich, nicht um einen Neubau etc.  Am besten lest ihr Post #1 nochmal


----------



## Michael H (17. Feb. 2018)

amselmeister schrieb:


> Ist zwar schon wieder alles OT hier aber 2,50€ m² das kann ja nicht viel sein, oder ist PVC


Jap ist PVC , aber egal .....
Mach du was du willst und gut ist . Du wirst eine Lösung finden


----------



## amselmeister (17. Feb. 2018)

Ja weil PVC ist ja auch nicht so Pralle oder? Also wenn dann EPDM

Und zur sache. Ich finde es sehr schade oft hier. Man hatte eine klare fragestellung. Die Antworten gehen oft dran vorbei. Habe ich kein Problem mit, bin für jeden Post dankbar. Aber dann wenn 3 Seiten wieder erreicht sind jammern wieder alle rum das sich das nur im Kreis dreht und tut immer so als sei das meine Schuld. Ist irgendwie ermüdend.

Wollte doch nur ein paar Tips zum Thema  , mehr nicht.


----------



## Michael H (17. Feb. 2018)

Überleg ich mir dann auch wenn in meiner PVC FOLIE ne Loch drin ist...


----------



## tosa (17. Feb. 2018)

wieso brauchst du länger als 1 Tag?

alte Folie rausschneiden mit dem Messer, ca. 0,5h; neues Fliess einbringen 0,5h, neue Folie einlegen, ausrichten und falten umklappen etc. 2h, Restwasser raus 1h, Fische raus 0,5h, Pflanzen rausnehmen 1h, Pflanzen reinsetzen 1h. 

Und jetzt sag du mir nicht das das nicht machbar ist.....; dann geh lieber durch das 3. Tor!


----------



## tosa (17. Feb. 2018)

amselmeister schrieb:


> Wollte doch nur ein paar Tips zum Thema , mehr nicht.



die nimmst du ja alle nicht an, das ist das Problem....; du machst daraus erst ein Problem. Wenn du jetzt körperlich gehandicapt wärst hätte ich Verständnis, aber davon habe ich bisher nichts gelesen.....


----------



## trampelkraut (17. Feb. 2018)

Das ganze hier erinnert mich an das Thema °Gerätehaus, boden von innen° das war auch von dir, seitenlang Beiträge um eigentlich nichts. aber du konntest dich auch zu keiner Entscheidung überwinden. Es wurde alles gesagt, die Entscheidung liegt bei dir!

Bevor ich tagelang Löcher suchen würde von denen ich nicht weiß ob ich sie flicken kann, und wie lang sie dann dicht sind, würde ich einmal richtig hinlangen. eine neue Folie drüber schmeißen und gut ist es.


----------



## Zacky (17. Feb. 2018)

> ECB
> Ethylen Copolymer Bitumen. Ein bitumenverträglicher Kunststoff, kann nur mit Warmgasschweißgeräten verarbeitet werden. Wir raten davon ab, dieses Material der UV-Strahlung durch Sonnenlicht auszusetzen.


Quelle: http://www.dackdecker.de/german/dt_lst_flachdach.html

Auf anderen Seiten wird etwas anderes bzgl. UV-Beständigkeit geschrieben, aber hier steht zumindest etwas über die Verarbeitung.


----------



## amselmeister (17. Feb. 2018)

tosa schrieb:


> die nimmst du ja alle nicht an, das ist das Problem....; du machst daraus erst ein Problem



finde ich nicht. Ihr gebt mir den Tip einen neuen Teich zu bauen. Aber das habe ich nicht gefragt. Und wollte ich auch nicht wissen. Istzwar nett das ihr mit die Möglichkeit Aufzeigt.

Ich wollte nur wissen ob es noch weitere Tricks gibt löcher im Teich ausfindig zu machen ausser die genannten  und die frage zu dem ECB. Mehr wollte ich doch nicht. Und da wurde nun auch nichts geschrieben was ich abgelehnt habe



> wieso brauchst du länger als 1 Tag?
> alte Folie rausschneiden mit dem Messer, ca. 0,5h; neues Fliess einbringen 0,5h, neue Folie einlegen, ausrichten und falten umklappen etc. 2h, Restwasser raus 1h, Fische raus 0,5h, Pflanzen rausnehmen 1h, Pflanzen reinsetzen 1h.



Ja das brauche ich. Weil das bei mir nunmal so ist momentan. Aus Persönlichen Gründen. Und auch Beruflich. Daher kann ich das so nicht umsetzen. 
Und selbst wenn ich nichts um die Ohren hätte dann wäre das vorbereiten des Teiches , die Fische raus, sauber machen, die ganzen Seerosen raus machen und die Folie wie auch immer entfernen mehr als 2 Tage. Ist ja toll das manche Zaubern können oder Teichbauer sind. Ich nicht.


----------



## amselmeister (17. Feb. 2018)

Zacky schrieb:


> Auf anderen Seiten wird etwas anderes bzgl. UV-Beständigkeit geschrieben, aber hier steht zumindest etwas über die Verarbeitung.


danke. Tja ist schon komisch, ich glaube ich gehe mal zu einem Fachladen hier der mir da mal weiterhelfen kann was genau das ist und ob sich das flicken lässt.

Ich bin mir ja eh nicht ganz sicher ob das nun ein Loch ist. Ich sehe da gar nichts


----------



## tosa (17. Feb. 2018)

amselmeister schrieb:


> Ich bin mir ja eh nicht ganz sicher ob das nun ein Loch ist. Ich sehe da gar nichts



es gibt andere die suchen schon seit Jahren das Loch und haben dann resigniert aufgegeben.


----------



## tosa (17. Feb. 2018)

amselmeister schrieb:


> Ihr gebt mir den Tip einen neuen Teich zu bauen.


nö, wir haben dir nur vorgeschlagen eine neue Folie reinzumachen. Aber gerne darfst du auf allen vieren bei dem nicht mehr fallenden Wasserstand anfangen das Loch zu suchen. Das haben schon einige hinter sich und haben entnervt aufgehört.



amselmeister schrieb:


> Ich wollte nur wissen ob es noch weitere Tricks gibt löcher im Teich ausfindig zu machen


nö, wenn das so einfach wäre hätte man dir das schon geschrieben. also ab auf alle viere wie es oben steht und die Folie genau dort abtasten wo der Wasserstand nicht mehr gefallen ist. Und zwar 2cm im Wasser und direkt oberhalb des Wasserstandes. Und wenn du Glück hast findest du was.



amselmeister schrieb:


> Aus Persönlichen Gründen. Und auch Beruflich


das sind vielleicht Gründe, aber das andere dauert mit Sicherheit länger. Aber mach es so wie zuvor geschrieben, vielleicht hast du mehr Glück als andere.


----------



## muh.gp (18. Feb. 2018)

amselmeister schrieb:


> Ich bin mir ja eh nicht ganz sicher ob das nun ein Loch ist. Ich sehe da gar nichts



Lieber Andre,

neuer Thread, alte Leier... und auch dieses Mal wirst du keine Lösung präsentiert bekommen, die ohne Aufwand zu realisieren ist.

Aber ganz sachlich zu deiner  ganz oben genannten Aussage bzw. Frage. Was erwartest du für ein Loch, wenn der Wasserstand im Teich am Tag um zwei oder drei Zentimeter fällt? 5 bis 10 cm? Nein, da reicht ein Risslein mit 5 Millimetern... und wie willst du das sehen? Dazu müsstest du am ganzen Rand zunächst den Algenteppich sauber wegputzen, und dann auf die Suche gehen. Viel Spaß dabei...

Und vergess das mit der Milch... dazu müsste zuerst der Wasserstand wieder aufgefüllt werden und dann muss das Loch einen Sog entwickeln, aber bei deinem Wasserverlust wird das nie der Fall sein.

Für mich gibt es nur drei Optionen:

Neue Folie rein und Teichbesitzer bleiben
Folie raus, Erde rein, Rasen sähen und das Thema Teich zu den Akten legen
Täglich auffüllen (kostet zwar, aber vermutlich hättest du dann immer gute Wasserwerte und klare Sicht...)
Sorry, aber mehr Möglichkeiten gibt es nicht. Nun hast du die Wahl... Ach ja, nur DU kannst eine Entscheidung treffen!


----------



## amselmeister (18. Feb. 2018)

Danke  holger für deine Worte.

Und ja, ich hätte gedacht bei 3cm Pro Tag müsste das ein Loch sein was schon größer ist. Wenn man also ein Loch hat was so klein sein kann, dann ist wohl wirklich sehr sehr schwierig.
Echt schade.

Ich wusste nicht das es hier auch schon viele gab , die schon versucht haben Löcher und Risse zu finden und das nicht geschafft haben. Muss ich überlesen haben.
Dachte so schwer wäre das nicht.

Warum muss der Wasserstand für den Milchtest wieder aufgefüllt werden??



> Ach ja, nur DU kannst eine Entscheidung treffen



Das ist mir klar. Warum meint ihr immer das ich eine fertige Lösung presentiert haben will die ohne aufwand umsetzbar ist? Das ist nicht der Fall, mir ist das schon bewusst. Ich frage nur nach Hilfestellung. Nicht um die Übernahme der Arbeit 

Eine sache noch. Weiß jemand ob man das ECB mit Teichflicksets flicken kann ?


----------



## Teich4You (18. Feb. 2018)

Guten Morgen.


----------



## amselmeister (18. Feb. 2018)




----------



## muh.gp (18. Feb. 2018)

Was soll die Milch bewirken, wenn der Wasserstand auf Höhe des vermeintlichen Loches ist. Aber wie gesagt, vergiss das mit der Milch. Ich habe letzten Sommer meinen Teich ausgebaut und EPDM-Folie meterweise zusammengesetzt und verklebt. Nach der ersten (Teil-)Befüllung hat der Teich über Nacht massiv Wasser verloren, es waren 10 bis 12 cm bei einer Fläche von rund 25 qm. Natürlich war die Verzweiflung zunächst groß und auch ich habe den "Milchtest" gemacht. Ohne jede Aussagekraft, obwohl der Teich in ein paar Stunden rund 2.500 Liter verloren hatte...

Ach ja, zur letztlich undichten Stelle: es war ein schlampig verarbeiteter Flansch, das "Loch", besser der Spalt, war vielleicht 3 mal 10 mm groß...


----------



## amselmeister (18. Feb. 2018)

muh.gp schrieb:


> Was soll die Milch bewirken, wenn der Wasserstand auf Höhe des vermeintlichen Loches ist


Na eben dass das Wasser da rein zieht quasi.

Krass, das hätte ich nicht gedacht dass das so heftig ist wie du bei dir hattest


----------



## meinereiner (18. Feb. 2018)

Guten Morgen Andre,

ist dein Wasserstand im Teich jetzt auf einer Höhe an der er nicht weiter sinkt? Dann kann man davon ausgehen, dass sich auf dieser Höhe das Loch bzw. der Riss befindet.
Wie das Loch jetzt finden? Das wird wahrscheinlich nur durch Absuchen gehen. Ich gehe mal davon aus, egal wie alt und aus welchen Material die Folie ist, dass da nur ein Loch/Riss vorhanden ist.
Wie würde ich eventuell vorgehen: Das Wasser noch etwas abpumpen, und mit einer kräftigen Bürste bewaffnet erst einmal potentielle Stellen untersuchen. Also diese Stellen mit der Bürste reinigen, so dass die Folie blank ist, und man ein Loch oder einen Riss sehen kann.
Was sind jetzt potentielle Stellen? Zum einen Stellen die etwas hervorgehoben sind, weil  sich darunter vielleicht ein Stein befindet, der gegen die Folie drückt, oder eine Wurzel die entlang der Folie gewachsen ist. Zum anderen aber vor allem Stellen mit Falten. Dort wird die Folie stark geknickt und dort bilden sich am ehesten Risse.
Wie flicken? Da gibt es natürlich verschiedene Möglichkeiten. Das einfachste wäre ein kleines Stück Folie nehmen, dass sich mit Aquarium Silikon verkleben lässt. Wenn sich der Riss in einer Falte befindet, dann wird das aber eventuell etwas schwierig. Vielleicht geht das auch mit dem Silikon alleine, ohne ein Stück Folie.
Vorher muss natürlich die Stelle entsprechend gereinigt werden.
Zu beachten ist aber auch, dass wenn du die Arbeiten durchführst, du eventuell im Teich auf der Folie herum steigst und die Folie belastest. Das kann dann möglicherweise zu neuen Schäden führen. Gerade bei dem vermuteten Alter der Folie und den momentan niedrigen Temperaturen.
Aber so ließe sich das Loch zumindest provisorisch reparieren.

Servus
Robert


----------



## samorai (18. Feb. 2018)

Hier  Du was zu ECB-Folie;hasthttps://www.baunetzwissen.de/flachdach/fachwissen/kunststoffbahnen/dachbahnen-aus-ecb-156089

Sie wird eigentlich verschweißt.
Du hast noch Folie über, dann probier es mal mit Innotec, nicht gleich im Teich, klebe 2 Folienstücke zusammen und immer die Folie mit Azeton reinigen und den gelösten Staub weg wischen.
Immer schön Kreise schneiden, denn die legen sich besser an.

Der Milchtest funktioniert nur mit sehr wenig Milch d.h. 2 Tropfen, ein paar cm vom Teichrand weg. Passiert nichts, füllst Du den Teich wieder etwas auf und versuchst es erneut 1 bis 1,5m weiter, solange bis Du einmal um den Teich rum bist.
Mach es von Außen so entstehen keine Wellen.

Andere Methode; Wenn das Wasser auf irgendeine Höhe stehen bleibt, dann fühle mal den Rand ab, eventuell kann man ne Wurzel, Stein oder Riss fühlen.

Viel Spass!


----------



## Tottoabs (18. Feb. 2018)

meinereiner schrieb:


> Stück Folie nehmen, dass sich mit Aquarium Silikon verkleben


Das ist aber nur Provisorisch.


----------



## troll20 (18. Feb. 2018)

meinereiner schrieb:


> Wie würde ich eventuell vorgehen: Das Wasser noch etwas abpumpen, und mit einer kräftigen Bürste bewaffnet erst einmal potentielle Stellen untersuchen. Also diese Stellen mit der Bürste reinigen, so dass die Folie blank ist, und man ein Loch oder einen Riss sehen kann.


Also würdest du an der alten Folie so richtig rum rubeln und noch tausend weitere kleine Risse produzieren ?
So das er wenn er ein Loch /Riss gefunden hat dieses abdichtet  und dabei 5 neue produziert.
Hat von euch schonmal jemand solch alten fetzen in der Hand gehalten?
Ich hätte bis letztes Jahr sowas.auf der Rolle hier noch im Schuppen liegen. War nur 30 Jahre alt und von weitem wie neu beim Anfassen jedoch wie 500jahre altes Papier


----------



## meinereiner (18. Feb. 2018)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Das ist aber nur Provisorisch.



Das schrieb ich auch im letzten Satz . 
Leider halten Provisorien oft sehr lange. Oder besser gesagt, Provisorien werden leider oft länger betrieben als sie sollten. Und dann kommt unter Umständen noch Murphy dazu.

Servus
 Robert


----------



## meinereiner (18. Feb. 2018)

troll20 schrieb:


> Also würdest du an der alten Folie so richtig rum rubeln und noch tausend weitere kleine Risse produzieren ?
> So das er wenn er ein Loch /Riss gefunden hat dieses abdichtet  und dabei 5 neue produziert.
> Hat von euch schonmal jemand solch alten fetzen in der Hand gehalten?
> Ich hätte bis letztes Jahr sowas.auf der Rolle hier noch im Schuppen liegen. War nur 30 Jahre alt und von weitem wie neu beim Anfassen jedoch wie 500jahre altes Papier



Bitte bis zum Ende lesen, und dann antworten. 
Auch darauf habe ich hingewiesen 

Servus
Robert


----------



## samorai (18. Feb. 2018)

Ach "Murphy" macht hier auch mit.


----------



## ThorstenC (18. Feb. 2018)

Von Anfang an.
Alles sehr dramatisch.


----------



## muh.gp (18. Feb. 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich weiß, es ist Winter, es ist kalt und die Teiche sind zugefroren oder abgedeckt. Dem Teichbesitzer fällt der Himmel auf den Kopf, es ist ihm langweilig...

Wir drehen uns bei beiden Threads im Kreis. Letztlich wurden alle Möglichkeiten komplett, ausführlich und teilweise mehrfach erörtert.

Daher denke ich, dass wir hier und jetzt einen Deckel drauf machen sollten und das Thema beschließen. Danke!


----------

